# New Orleans to nashville/Memphis



## sinesy (Jun 23, 2014)

We are a party of 8 celebrating several 60 birthdays and want to travel from New Orleans to Nashvillle then Memphis and return over about 4/5 nights.
Any information, where to hire, camp grounds on way, what to see etc most welcome.

John


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

That is a good bit of driving in 4/5 days, won't leave you much time to see anything. You're looking at 12/13 hundred miles round trip.

We've been to those places and IMHO you need at least 3 days in each one to see anything, more if possible. 

Are you each hiring an RV? Would it be worth considering hiring a vehicle which will seat 8 plus luggage and stay in motels - probably be much cheaper fuel wise and most places will give over 55s discounts - especially if you join AARP or are ex military (just wear your veterans badge when checking in for up to 50% discount at hotels).


----------

